# Any one knows the name of this piece?



## AbdoMota

(I'm new to the Forums and this is my first post ever in here, so I'm very sorry if I posted this in the wrong section  )

I found an Opel Astra commercial when I was watching TV, I noticed the background music which I really liked, unfortunately, I couldn't identify it. If any of you knows the music played in the commercial, please feel free to post its name, and i would really appreciate it if you post a link with the music's MIDI file.
Thank you...

The Commercial's Video:






Thnk You :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph

Such major label commercials usually have music composed for the occasion, and it seems to be the case here too. Not classical, but classical-like phrasing.


----------



## ericdxx

I think it's a rendition of this piece:
Keith Kenniff - Goldengrove


----------

